# Miracle Due in the next week



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

My 1.5 year old fainting goat miracle is due in the next week she is a huge girl I'm thinking twins maybe triplets! I'll have to get pictures of her tommorow morning she was bred to a pretty blue eyed white fainting goat (as I call them) I am just too excited I didn't think I would post one but its the only way to calm me down a bit lol


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Can't wait to see her pics!


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

Wishing her an easy delivery! I have two due in about a week, so I am excited with you. It'll be a big surprise to find how many sweet little buns are in the oven!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Hi sorry I haven't posted anything but it's been a long day. Thanks you everyone! Anyways Miracle had a vet come visit her she got a ultrasound he said there is 1 maybe 2 kids in there. What I don't understand is she is so skinny shes not like skinny skinny but she is much skinner maybe the kids dropped I don't know the vet said she may be 2 weeks away. So unless the owner of the buck didn't put her in when she said she did then she should be at 6 days till due date. I was looking for kids all morning when I saw how skinny she was!. She was almost fully bagged uo and now she has almost no bag at all I just don't understand. She's really puffy and has been peeing every 5-10 minutes. I am just so confused right now I can still feel kids kicking but I'm just really confused anyways here are the pictures


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh yah and her ligaments were almost gone Saturday morning and now they are 100% back


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

She is very pretty!! Sounds like typical preggo goat foolery to us waiting owners! Is she eating ok, otherwise acting ok? The vet may say two weeks and be off a bit, hang in there!!


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah she is eating perfectly fine. Yep probably goat foolery. I'll try its just so stressful! Anyways I have a vet coming tomorrow to give my Nigerian doe an ultrasound I'll try to post pictures from it I might have her ultrasound Miracle aswell and ask if he know what day they are on. I'm kinda new to goats I had 2 kid 2 years ago and they were taken away from me (neighbor's complaining about how loud they are) and I've only had all my girls I've had for about one year but I love them so much!


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Okay so I'm not sure what's happening it really dark so no pics sorry but he had a little discharge it was mostly dry her ligaments which were hard and unmoveable are now softer and movable but they are still there her bag filled up a little ways she isn't eating much she barley touched her grain and she kinda just sat there staring at a wall her udder is just a bit shiny but not very much I don't understand anything anymore lol!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Is it possible for her to fill an udder in six hours to the point where it's shiny?


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

I don't even know lol I'm trying to research some does fill hours before kidding other not till after they kid that's what I read anyways and she's a FF and not a dairy breed like my others so I don't know maybe she has had an udder but I just haven't seen it as good I'll get some pictures in the morning


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I would just go on the dates the breeder told you she was bred, sometimes ultrasounds can be inaccurate for date and how many! 

She is very adorable and I bet her kids will be too! Udders and ligaments and discharge will come and go as she prepares and gets the kids in position. If she suddenly looked skinny and hollow yesterday, then the kids have dropped.

Not to be critical at all! But does she have loose minerals available? Based on her furry "pants" turning reddish/copper colored, I would guess she needs a bit more copper supplementation in her.


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Yeah she has minerals I have a couple blocks around there pen


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Goats can't get enough from blocks. They need loose minerals made specifically for goats.


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh no! I didn't know that is there anywhere I can get some loose minerals I have a tractor supply, Cal-Ranch and a feed store all only about 15-20 minutes from so you think any of those places carry it?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Tractor Supply carries Manna Pro Goat Mineral - it is in a small orange bag in the goat section. I bet they will go crazy for it! 

Put it out free choice in a plastic container - screw it to the wall in the barn or somewhere dry and off the ground. They can have it free choice (as much as they want) and be sure to put out fresh weekly as it absorbs moisture and gets clumpy, they like it better fresh. Your goats may eat a LOT of it the first week and then they will taper off.

They don't have big rough tongues like cows, so blocks/licks/brick are more difficult for them to use. Loose minerals are much better!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

What she said !! ^^^ And you don't need a lot, it's a small orange bag and it'll last you quite a while depending on how many goats you have. I made the mistake of buying a huge bag thinking the small one would be gone too quickly and nope, I'm never going to use up this whole bag!! Haha!!


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

Okay great I call tractor supply and they have some I'm going to go pic some up along with nutridrench I forgot to buy some . Anyways she is still eating fine and I'll ask the vet about it when they come to give the Nigerian Meredith an ultrasound. Agian thanks so much!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

How is Miracle doing?


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

She's doing great she fattened up a bit and they all love! The loose minerals have to lock all of them away just so she can eat them! Any ways I think kidding is comings soon her udder is starting too fill really good and her ligaments are loosening up and she's getting a little dribble of some discharge not to mention she's been acting a little off since yesterday.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Awww so exciting! My goats love the minerals too. When I put out a fresh batch I have to move quick


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Show us a photo of Miracle's udder!


----------



## LittleGoatFarms (Jan 5, 2016)

I definitely will but I'm in California right now I'm not getting back till about sometime at 12pm tommorow hopefully she dosnt go while I'm gone she didn't look like she would but you can never be sure with goats lol


----------

